# Heat lamps



## DebraC (Jan 6, 2015)

I have used a heat lamp over my roost for a few winters now,mostly when temps around zero. I live in Rhode Island. We are expecting some really cold temps the next few days. Wind chills between-15 to -25 . I have read some things on fires with them ,so now I'm nervous. Do I really need to use them at all when its that cold. They are in the main barn. 12 by 14 with very high ceilings.i shut the bottom door at night and when it's cold I shut the top part way. The lamp is high that no one can touch it and is very secured.


----------



## utahjd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have one in my coop, I have it secured to the ceiling. I think as long as it doesn't fall your be fine. We are looking at -40 tonight


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

My biggest issue with heat lamps is that the birds get used to the heat, and when the birds go outside, or the heat lamp goes off, it can shock their systems, sometimes fatally. Imagine spending all night in a warm house then going outside in the morning without putting extra layers on. You'd be quite chilled and uncomfortable. A power outage during a bad cold snap would mean the death of your birds.

With a proper set up with good ventilation, bedding, no drafts, and a good feed of grains before roosting, your chickens will be fine.

That being said, if the temps decide to be unseasonably cold you can turn a lamp on for them. I personally would only have the lamp positioned so it increased the temp to seasonable levels, not enough to actually warm them but enough to keep them at the temp they're used to. That way they don't get used to the heat but aren't exposed to the extreme cold.


----------



## DebraC (Jan 6, 2015)

I ended up not using it. I shut the top door and bottom door and they did great. Going to warm up again a little.


----------



## DebraC (Jan 6, 2015)

I put them on in the barn and run in shed just for the day so they can get out if the wind for a break during the day.


----------



## CrazyWVChick (Nov 24, 2014)

I have 40 birds (including bantam Silkies, LF [many different breeds], and two different breeds of ducks. 
I live in the Mountains of WV and have never used heat lamp after the first 6 weeks of life for any of my birds. I've never lost one to the cold. It's bn between -28 and -3 for the past few days and some of my birds won't even go inside the coop at night. Still no loses, no health issues, not even a tiny dot of frostbite. It's amazing how a bird can acclimate to cold weather when you allow them to adjust normally. 
As a disclaimer i will tell you that everyone (including locally well known breeders) have told me that I have the most spoiled (and healthy) birds they've ever seen.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Same here in wv mountains. I don't use a lamp either. Babies I keep inside until they are big enough.


----------



## DebraC (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you all for your inputs. I just close the bottom door and the top half way. It's working. I put them on during the day and if they want to get out if the cold and wind they can or not. I noticed 7 of my ducks go in the run in shed during the day between swimming to warm up. Other than that I keep them shut off.


----------



## DebraC (Jan 6, 2015)

my front barn,run in shed on the side and little tall house is where the chicken go to eat.


----------

